# Bonus for opening new bank account?



## Echo (Apr 1, 2011)

I've noticed from time-to-time that some banks offer a bonus when you open a new chequing account. I'm working on an article about getting freebies from your bank and I was wondering if anyone has seen any bonus offers out there right now?

Last year, TD had a $250 bonus when you opened a new account, and ING had a $100 bonus when you opened an account and switched your payroll. I don't see anything on either of their sites right now.


----------



## liquidfinance (Jan 28, 2011)

I believe ING are still offering $50 cash. 

http://www.ingdirect.ca/bonus50/


----------



## Echo (Apr 1, 2011)

The fine print there says, "Offer valid from April 30, 2012 to June 30, 2012 for new Clients joining ING DIRECT."


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm sure I saw the ING Direct $50 bonus as recent as a week ago. Perhaps that promotion has ended.


----------



## liquidfinance (Jan 28, 2011)

Echo said:


> The fine print there says, "Offer valid from April 30, 2012 to June 30, 2012 for new Clients joining ING DIRECT."


Hmm I didn't look at that but have been thinking of either opening an account with these or the BMO Sobey's offering. Still not made my mind up from the post I made a few weeks back.

However when you click enroll now and sign me up it automatically fills in the following Orange key "GetRelief50"


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

doctrine said:


> I'm sure I saw the ING Direct $50 bonus as recent as a week ago. Perhaps that promotion has ended.


I saw it as well. 

http://www.ingdirect.ca/en/landingpage/jumppage/?gclid=CPqJzvLb4LUCFa9aMgod9wMAIw

When you are done, link the article if you can. You never know when you are going to need a new toaster.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

You might have better luck with the American banks.


----------



## Echo (Apr 1, 2011)

They used to give $100 cash for switching your payroll (in addition to the sign-up bonus with an Orange Key), and then last summer it was a $100 Apple Gift card. 

@Mike - Yeah, much more competition in the U.S.


----------



## mind_business (Sep 24, 2011)

Four Pillars said:


> You might have better luck with the American banks.


Don't some of the American banks give you a rifle with each new bank account :eek2:


----------



## Young&Ambitious (Aug 11, 2010)

doctrine said:


> I'm sure I saw the ING Direct $50 bonus as recent as a week ago. Perhaps that promotion has ended.


I emailed them a few weeks ago on like Feb 26th and was told the promotion was ending March 1st. We're all SOL on this one.


----------



## dsaljurator (Jan 12, 2012)

I looked into this a bit when TD was offering $250 for switching. They had a few requirements, like moving direct deposit over, and paying some bills. Basically a few things they think make it harder to walk away from the account after you set them up. You also didn't get the money until the account had been open for 3 months if i remember correctly.


----------



## Echo (Apr 1, 2011)

@dsaljurator - Yes, that's one of the promos I was looking for. Do you recall the time of year, because I think they do an annual campaign?


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I took a good look at that TD $250 one too. It expired either in November or December 2012.

I decided against it, as the account type you had to switch to had a high monthly fee and after all the hassle of "switching" to them I figure I'd get stuck with the high monthly fee... which is basically their plan of course.


----------



## w0nger (Mar 15, 2010)

the nice thing about TD is that their monthly fee is negotiable... to the point of zero. I have a select service account with them and I don't keep the minimum 5k vested there as I can make better returns in the market, however, I haven't paid that monthly charge for over 2 years... all you gotta do is ask and if you're a good enough client, they'll waive the fee...


----------

